# Timed automata



## zighia

Este un termen din domeniul IT, dar la care nu am găsit o traducere potrivită. 

Timed automata model the behavior of time-critical systems. A timed automaton is infact a program graph that is equipped with a finite set of real-valued clock variables,called clocks for short.

Nici la cuvantul _clock_s nu-i gasesc o coresponenţă in limba româna. Măsuri de timp? Unităti de timp?


----------



## farscape

Partea mai simplă: clock(s): semnale/impulsuri periodice de sincronizare a unui proces; semnal(e) de *tact*.

Teoria automatelor este explicată succint in wiki:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automata_theory

După mine, un "timed automaton" este un automat (de stare) cu evenimente/stări sincronizate (timed events). Citeşte şi tu articolul din wiki şi spune-mi care-i părerea ta.

Later,


----------



## Miutzu

"clock" se traduce pur şi simplu "ceas" (inclusiv in electronică sau IT).

clock signal = semnal de ceas
clock variable = variabilă ceas
"real-valued clock variables" aş traduce cam aşa "variabile ceas de valori reale"

"Timed automaton" bănuiesc că se referă la un automat sincron (pentru că foloseşte un semnal de ceas)


----------



## farscape

Grozav, automat cu stări sincronizate = automat sincron! (sună cunoscut )

Cât despre "ceas"... când eram la şcoală (electronică) i se spunea semnal de tact (de la măsură, cadenţa, ritm), pentru că e vorba de sincronizarea unui proces sau de eşantionarea unui eveniment/semnal, dar văd acum că "semnal de ceas" e versiunea preferată.

Best,


----------



## Miutzu

Oricum, cine lucrează în domeniu înţelege atât "semnal de tact" cât şi "semnal de ceas"


----------



## zighia

Păi cum sa va mulţumesc? 
mi-aţi salvat examenul


----------

